

The Taylor Rule: A benchmark for monetary policy? - orin_hanner
http://www.brookings.edu/blogs/ben-bernanke/posts/2015/04/28-taylor-rule-monetary-policy?rssid=Ben+Bernanke

======
bitstein
Seems like a really awful knock-off of:

    
    
      CAmount GetBlockValue(int nHeight, const CAmount& nFees)
      {
          CAmount nSubsidy = 50 * COIN;
          int halvings = nHeight / Params().SubsidyHalvingInterval();
    
          // Force block reward to zero when right shift is undefined.
          if (halvings >= 64)
              return nFees;
    
          // Subsidy is cut in half every 210,000 blocks which will occur approximately every 4 years.
          nSubsidy >>= halvings;
    
          return nSubsidy + nFees;
      }
    

Source:
[https://github.com/bitcoin/bitcoin/blob/master/src/main.cpp#...](https://github.com/bitcoin/bitcoin/blob/master/src/main.cpp#L1190)

